# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Luis Piedrahita

## 3_de_diamantes

¿Que sabemos de este Mago coruñés que tanto nos gusta a muchos?

A parte del NadaXAquí, campeón de Micromgia de España, Campeón del Certamen de Monologos del Club de la Comedia. Colaborador en el programa de radio "No somos Nadie". Guionista de varios monologos y obras de teatro. Profesor en la academia de Ana Tamariz. Escritor de Libros.

¿Que más sabemos de él? ¿Que estudió? ¿Por que círculos se mueve? ¿Giras previstas? ¿Página Web? Qualquier tipo de información la agradeceria.

Muchas Gracias de antemano.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ledes

Pues que yo sepa nada más por que me he pasado toda la tarde mirando el internet y no pone nada mas.

----------


## Mago Dango

Escritor de libros? Alguno sabeis que libros ha escrito, seguramente trataran temas curiosos

----------


## ignoto

Lleva gafas y le peina su peor enemigo.
 :mrgreen:

----------


## magomago

Pues tiene un libro que se llama UN CACAHUETE FLOTANDO EN UNA PISCINA... ¿SIGUE SIENDO UN FRUTO SECO?  que es para partirse de risa , recomendado 100%. No es de magia ,sino de sus monologos. 
Sus monologos son comparables con su magia o sea geniales.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Pues que no es "el que mas sabe del television del mundo" jejeje

Porque digo esto, pues porque participo en este programa que emite cuatro hara algunas semanas, estaba haciendo zapping y me lo encuentro de concursante. Le gano a poty (ese que enseña a bailar) pero despues tuvo que competir con Vega (una de OT) y no la gano.

 :Wink:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Pero era el único que se sabia que el nombre del zorro de David el Gnomo.

----------


## MisTiKo

Yo me lo encontré en el aeropuerto de Barajas cuando me iba de viaje de fin de curso...no me lo podía creer;le grité,se paró y la verdad es que hablamos durante un buen rato (me firmó la baraja de hecho).En definitiva; puedo afirmar que es una persona encantadora. 

-A nivel profesional no he aportado demasiado pero bueno...la faceta personal también es importante y esta es mi impresión.Un saludo.

----------


## evilender

Vive en madrid o al menos yo me lo he cruzado ya un par de veces en madrid, aunque es gallego ¿no? :p

----------


## Vic

De Coruña. Por lo que me han comentado los amigos de la Sociedad Coruñesa estuvo en ella hace tiempo...

 Víc 8)

----------


## Ledes

Después de tanto buscar y buscar lo único que he conseguido es esto(y creo que ya estaba claro):

Luis Piedrahita, coruñés de 29 años, es campeón de España en la categoría de Micromagia y ganador del I Certamen de Monólogos de El Club de la Comedia. Como cómico ha sido colaborador fijo de El Club de la Comedia durante su etapa en Canal+. Además, ha trabajado en programas como No somos nadie, de la cadena de radio M-80 y Buenafuente. Como mago ha intervenido en Lo + Plus, Kabuki, Redes y Channel Nº4.

----------


## El Duque

En el Magic Day de este año tambien pude cruzar un par de palabras con el y es un encanto de tio aparte de un vacililla jejejejeje

Y para envidia de los seguidores de Nada x Aqui consegui que los 4 me firmaran en los 4 ases de una baraja  :Lol:  

Por cierto y aunque no venga a cuento, Ines esta mucho mejor al natural que en la tele.

He dicho.

----------


## ExTrEm0

¿Aún no se ha encontrado nada más de Piedrahita? Sus comienzos, sus gustos... no sé...

----------


## shark

el presidente del circulo de la sei de ourense , Anyo es bastante amigo de el y han actuado juntos unas cuantas veces. Le preguntaré en la reunion del lunes que es de su vida y milagros , a ver si os cuento algo.

----------


## KOTKIN

*** Editado por el Moderador ***

KOTKIN, lo siento, pero no se permiten subir videos a la zona abierta.
Sólo en la sección de Vídeos de la area privada, lo siento, son las normas.

Ya lo colgaste ayer, y ya lo moví, debí avisarte.

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## KOTKIN

OK, me parece bien, vale.

----------


## Magique

Añado que además de haber trabajado como escritor/guionista en cincohombres.com, cincomujeres.com, La vida según San Francisco y Entre fuerte y flojo y trabajar en Nada x Aquí, ahora colabora en el Hormiguero de cuatro también como guionista y colaborador, aporta sus monólgos sobre las cosas pequeñas y en la página web de cuatro salen algunos videos de efectos que ha realizado después o antes del programa(no sé exactamente cuando).

Además añado que se presentó al certamen del Club de la Comedia con un tema que hablaba sobre ''Los bombones''.Y por supuesto ha escrito el libro de ''Monólogos del rey de las cosas pequeñas. ¿UN CACAHUETE FLOTANDO EN UNA PISCINA...SIGUE SIENDO UN FRUTO SECO?'' y autor por supuesto, Luis. De la editorial ''El país aguilar''. Lo pongo todo por que me las vi  :evil:  para que lo encontraran en la sección de libros del corte inglés. Esto último lo saco del propio libro de Luis Piedrahita(lo de los bombones, obviamente).

Sigo recopilando información. Cuando en cuentre más la pondré aquí.

Saludos.

----------


## mago343434

a mí personalmente no me gusta, me parece que la magia que hace está bien pero habla un poco raro

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

:shock: 

¿Qué habla raro?, ¿Porque?

Me enerva que te desagrade Piedrahita por utilizar un léxico tan eloquente.

¿Prefieres el: "You, Watch this!"?

----------


## Magique

Pues a mi personalmente me encantan sus monólogos, me río mucho con ellos y alucino con su magia(por ejemplo la que hizo en Channel nº4). Aunque también me encantan Jorge, Inés y Jandro.

----------


## Mr Poza

Esta semana va a sacar un libro nuevo, con que sea la mitad de bueno que el primero merecera la pena muchisimo. Para mi su humor inteligente es de lo mejor que hay, solo comparable al de San Francisco y pocos mas. Su forma de tratar a las cosas como si fuesen personas me encanta y oirle hablar de las madres me emociona y todo.

Por internet se pueden bajar monologos suyos, tanto del club de la comedia como los que hace en la radio todos los viernes a eso de las 9:15

Si me tuviese que quedar con un monologo suyo(dificil decisión) quiza sería con el de las Pilas, aunque practicamente todos son muy buenos(Bolsas de plastico, juguetes de playa, caja de bombones, bolas de navidad, los pijamas...)  ¡¡¡Es el rey de las cosas pequeñas!!!

----------


## MagMinu

Ola 3D vajate los del club de la comedia, son buenísimos, te estaras todo el rato partiendot de risa. Es que piedrehita es bueníssimo, con su peinado, sus gafas jeje

Bueno pues eso que ay muchos sitios donde te puedes bajar monologos o algún truco de magia suyo.

saludos

----------


## Magique

Poza,¿En que programa hace los monólogos por la radio y de que emisora? Quiero saberlo aunque no los pueda escuchar.

----------


## Ayy

yo le vi el otro dia en el hormiguero, en la cuatro, y es la ostia jejeje me rei un huevo.... quien es capaz de sacar un monologo de 15 minutos largos sobre un puto termometro? solo el...
y si ademas hace magia... ya lo borda..
es un gran profesional

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Poza,¿En que programa hace los monólogos por la radio y de que emisora? Quiero saberlo aunque no los pueda escuchar.


No somos nadie, M80, ahora tambien sale Jandro. Y hace unos años salia Juan Tamariz haciendo magia por la radio.

Creo que Piedrahita sale los viernes, de todas formas los monologos de m80, son los mismos que hace en el hormiguero.

----------


## Magique

lo de tamariz lo sabia. lo de jandro, no. y lo de piedrahita... me lo imaginaba(lo de que colaboraran en no somos nadie). pero la pena es que aqui no se coje. asi que seguiré viéndolos en el hormiguero.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Hace tiempo tope con una fotografia que despues de levantarme del suelo de la risa, pense, esto es increible y es una fotografia de antes de la guerra en la que jandro, blass y nuestro protagonista luis piedrahita entre otros, aparece con unos 17 años mas o menos pero con el mismo peinado que tanto le gusta a ignoto y el mismo estilo de gafas, vamos que cambiar, mucho no a cambiado. hos dejo el link de la fotografia para que la veais, a..., un pequeños apunte mas esta fotografia se la devemos a la web de jandro y a manolo talman por donarla a esta.
Espero haber aportado algo no antes mencionado. 
saludos
http://www.magojandro.com/paginas/galeria.htm

----------


## Ravenous

Pues a la biografía de este pedazo de tipo puedo añadir que de joven hizo algunas peliculas caseras con los colegas, encargándose entre otras cosas, del guión y los efectos especiales. Cuando yo le conocí, hayá por el 91, ya hacía magia, y tenía una capacidad sorprendente para narrar historias (aún hoy recuerdo con claridad una historia de terror que nos contó una noche de san Juan, que tristemente quedó a medias porque se tenía que ir para casa  :(  :-( ).

----------


## Byron el cojo

Es increible. A su habilidad hay que unir una gran narración quew a mi parecer hace que su espectaculo sea aún más mágico.

----------


## heavyboy

A mi me parece que está empezando a quemar el rol que lleva...he visto algunos monólogos suyos en el hormiguero y daban bastante pena...
Como mago me parece un portento de la micromagia y la numismagia...es un habilidoso nato! Me gusta mucho los gestos que hace y los ruiditos...pop! xD Antes tenia un mejor discurso..pero supongo que hacer magia repetitiva muhas veces seguidas te hace repetir mas o menos metódicamente. Aun así tiene sus golpes...

Os acordais cuando hicieron la cámara oculta en la iglesia en nxa y subió piedrahita a despedirse del supuesto muerto y dijo:
Aun recuerdo sus ultimas palabras...cruzad ahora que no ienen cohes...
xDDDDDD
 :Lol:  Me encantaria cruzarmelo un dia  :Smile1:

----------


## Dramagic

Anoche estuvo en el Progrmaam Territorio Comanche de Cristina Tarrega en Telemadrid...era una etnrevista para promocionar el libro..pero en la linea de Cristina Tarrega...para el que no conozca el progrmaam es el tipico que la gente llama para contar sus cosas...Cristina Tárrega estaba flipando con luis...hasta el punto de reconocerle como un genio... Cristna Tárrega no sabia si estaba drogado (llegó a preguntarle si tomaba drogas) o si estaba ante un genio. Y todo por las respuestas y por la manera de pensar de Luis.

 Para mi, es un auténtico genio.

----------


## heavyboy

Es como muy intelectual, tiene un vocabulario culto y siempre utiliza las palabras precisas en los momentos adecuados.
La tipa esa es una gilipollas integral que no hay quien aguante...pobre Luis. xD

----------


## rodrigo00

Por lo que se ve un chico "polifacético" jajaja   :Lol:

----------


## Nevermore

Yo tuve el placer de conocerle personalmente hace años, pues venía a mi ciudad, Vitoria, al club de magia que teníamos aquí por aquel entonces. El estaba estudiando periodismo en Pamplona (si no recuerdo mal) y se venía aquí traído por un amigo común residente en la citada ciudad.
Puedo decir que he compartido conél bastante magia y muchas risas. Eso sí, era muy receloso con algunos de los efectos que realizaba y le costaba soltar prenda sobre algunos (cosa que entiendo... hasta cierto punto).
Eso si, es una persona afable y agradable.
Acaba de sacar su segundo libro de monólogos y, si os gustó el primero, este es mucho mejor, por lo menos yo me he reído muchísimo más, muy recomendable.

Saludos

----------


## igesle

Estudio comunicaciones en la universidad de Navarra

----------


## muros8

Ahora mismo tiene un proyecto de pelicula, en la cual saldrán personajes como Santi Millán haciendo de cientifico intelectual, o Pablo Motos de figurante. Una película de este hombre no se la puede perder nadie   :Lol:

----------


## ganu

He encontrado esto en la página oficial de sus club de fans (literal):

Luis Piedrahita Cuesta (A Coruña, 19/2/1977). Estudió Comunicación Audiovisual en la Universidad de Navarra. Este galleguiño nos sorprendió apareciendo por primera vez en  "El Club de la Comedia" contando monologos así como por ejemplo `Juguetes playeros´ o `Pijamas sincronizados´. Así, con el éxito de todos sus monólogos lanzó su primer libro a la venta, titulado "Monólogos del rey de las cosas pequeñas." Ha colaborado en el guión de 5hombres.com 5mujeres.com. Actualmente colabora con Pablo Motos en "No Somos Nadie", programa de radio que se emite de lunes a viernes de 7 a 10 h en la M80 FM. También colabora con Pablo en "El Hormiguero", programa de humor que se emite los domingos a las 16:30h. También ganó algunos premios de magia como Segundo puesto en campeonato de MacroMagia*** de Portugal (1998) y primer puesto en el campeonato de macromagia*** de España (1999). En 2006 publicó su segundo libro titulado "¿Cada cuánto hay que echar a lavar un pijama?" con el que ha vendido 100.000 copias. Y en 2007 estrenarán la segunda temporada de "El Hormiguero."

*** se refiere a m*i*cromagia

Aqui os dejo las direcciones de los "clubs de fans": 

http://www.luis-piedrahita.3a2.com 
http://clubluispiedrahita.ijijiji.com/

----------


## Sanojeki

Estube una vez en el plató del hormiguero y llevé sú primer libro y una baraja para ver si conseguia que me lo firmara. La verdad es que no puso ninguna pega para firmarme las dos cosas,pero eso si, cuando vió que sacaba la baraja le hizo más ilusión que el libro, hasta el punto que llego a hacerme algún truco con ellas.
Ahora esa baraja no la uso, la tengo como recuerdo :D

----------


## halvar

Luis piedrahita ha dirigido su primera pelicula llamada "La habitacion de Fermat" y que pronto estara en cines y por ello este año no sera colaborador en nadaxaqui sino que acudira como invitado en algunas ocasiones.



La autentica finalidad del artista,es convencer al mundo de la verdad de su propia mentira.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Los que vayan al Festival de cine de Sitges de este año ya podrán verla.

Los otros tendrán que esperar al 15 o 16 de noviembre, si no recuerdo mal.

Jurs, que mierda ... el protagonista es Santi Millán.

Os traduzco la sinopsis de la web oficial del festival.

Otro título en el que el tensiometro se dispara por las 4 paredes. La habitación de Fermat nace como un juego aparentemente innocente y se convierte en un misterio peligroso. Un hombre enigmático invita a 4 matemáticos de orígenes y personalidades diferentes a resolver un problema que se resume en dos preguntas: ¿qué les une? y ¿Por qué hay alguien interesado en matarlos? Los matemáticos deberan hacer frente común para satisfacer la curiosidad de un amfitrión con oscuras intenciones.

La emiten el día 7 a las 21:00 (Auditori Melià); y el dia 9 a las 18:30 (Casino).

----------


## serua

Pues ahora no recuerdo muy bien en que página leí que luis piedrahita estava o ya a escrito el guion de una película, el título de ella no me acuerdo solo recuerdo un poco por encima el argumento eran varios matemáticos que en una "conferencia" les encierran o algo asi en una casa para desvelar un enigma o algo de eso. Vamos que el tio no para es uno de mis magos favoritos   :Wink:

----------


## serua

Ups ya se me ha adelantado 3_de _diamantes jaja sorry salu2

----------


## sisly

Pues tiene buena pinta y si encima es de Luis jeje , por cierto lo dijo en NxA, que estaba muy ocupado con lo de la pelicula

----------


## Petrus

Aquí hay un poco de información acerca de el, y está el trailer de la película: 

http://blogdemagia.com/2007/09/12/lu...ector-de-cine/

----------


## pochasmag

Para mi es un autentico genio haciendo magia con pequeños objetos es un crack

----------


## shark

a mi Luis me gusta mucho (como mago) pero decir que es un genio..... pues no.

----------


## MagicSapo

yo le vistp por l'eixample de bcn

----------

